# Decentraland



## Yik (Feb 24, 2021)

Has anyone 'invested' in decentraland?

I noticed 'decentaland/mana' as a cryptocurrency option that looked more interesting/retarded than basic crypto investment.  Mana is invested in digital land, which then has, I guess, all the potential of what you might do with your own blocky pixelated, papered place you cannot visit (but will surely increase in value).

The idea of adding an extra sparkles ' my own planet, why not' to crypto with relation to made up land sounds like it could be a good/bad market driver ? Or just a refection of  the nonsense of finance. I have no idea.

Anyone buy into this? Why?


----------



## L50LasPak (Feb 24, 2021)

Shill detected.


----------



## Yik (Feb 25, 2021)

How did you guess?

So now the mask is off. If anyone here is tired of their unvirtual life with it's less than smooth polygons and wants to be here instead? Land, bricks , mortar are but for the neanderthal, those dirty and limited assets. You can have more! Just meet me round the back.  You could make $$$$$$$$$$$$$$.

I have some crypto, just bitcoin and ethereum. I clicked into some of the others in coinbase and found decentraland/mana and became curious as to whether it actually worked as a money generator and why people might choose to invest in cryptoland.  Investing or financially tainted world building? How might that impact what looks like the same awful graphics last seen at a virtual conference.  

I'll remain clueless and move on.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Mar 8, 2021)

If its game world is fully decentralized, can you say the gamer word without repercussions? If so, I might drop 100K.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 8, 2021)

Its not that stupid on its face. People spend retarded amounts of time and money on digital bullshit. There are battles in Eve Online that are estimated to have real life costs in the 5 digits. The biggest of these, the battle of B-R5RB had an estimated real world cost in excess of
$300,000.  And let's not even get started on the autism behind the second life "penis" economy.


----------



## Leo Bonhart (Mar 9, 2021)

Yik said:


> Has anyone 'invested' in decentraland?
> 
> I noticed 'decentaland/mana' as a cryptocurrency option that looked more interesting/retarded than basic crypto investment.  Mana is invested in digital land, which then has, I guess, all the potential of what you might do with your own blocky pixelated, papered place you cannot visit (but will surely increase in value).
> 
> ...


I hope you bought some as it's up about 50% since you posted. The moral of the story is: don't use Kiwifarms as a sounding board for your crypto purchases. Stay-poor faggots will invariably call you a shill. Just buy something that looks interesting or innovative and sell it when you're comfortable with your profits (or hold it long-term if you think the project really has legs).

If you get rekt, *then* come here to confess; only get the abuse when you deserve it.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow what a cool glass bead, I think this particular glass bead and none of the other 250,000+ crypto tokens ever launched is the best glass bead which will make me rich. I think I will sell some of my gold and bitcoins now to buy this cool glass bead because it sounds like a very nice glass bead, not like these other glass beads out there. I'm sure this is a true and honest glass bead


----------



## Yik (Mar 9, 2021)

Leo Bonhart said:


> I hope you bought some as it's up about 50% since you posted. The moral of the story is: don't use Kiwifarms as a sounding board for your crypto purchases. Stay-poor faggots will invariably call you a shill. Just buy something that looks interesting or innovative and sell it when you're comfortable with your profits (or hold it long-term if you think the project really has legs).
> 
> If you get rekt, *then* come here to confess; only get the abuse when you deserve it.


No I didn't.  It wasn't a shill or a 'do you think this is worth investing in' post.  I was genuinely curious about how it worked and manifested as a financially driven landscape.  Like, are there 'billionaires' in cartoon mansions looking out at acres of nothing.  Is the main driver investing or amassing digital bullshit.

With hindsight it might have been smart to invest before posting but it would appear I am also a stay-poor faggot so didn't.


----------



## world of shit (Mar 9, 2021)

On this.  If you look at decentraland as a game, it's rather crude.  For perspective, however, look at what roblox started with.

The real value in MANA is its a platform which is very supportive of indie devs, who can see good exposure using it and will drive it.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 10, 2021)

I bought a couple hundred bucks of this. I like the cut of its Jib. Much for the same reason I like BAT. More efficient monetization of a huge economy. BAT for digital advertising and MANA for in game economies and microtransactions.

*edit*

I just made 300 dollars on this. Wtf


----------



## world of shit (Mar 15, 2021)

mindlessobserver said:


> I bought a couple hundred bucks of this. I like the cut of its Jib. Much for the same reason I like BAT. More efficient monetization of a huge economy. BAT for digital advertising and MANA for in game economies and microtransactions.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> I just made 300 dollars on this. Wtf


People are buying land in the game, which takes 1000 mana.  Prime real estate is mostly gone, but people still buying.  It's been one of my top performing shitcoins this year


----------



## mindlessobserver (Mar 16, 2021)

world of shit said:


> People are buying land in the game, which takes 1000 mana.  Prime real estate is mostly gone, but people still buying.  It's been one of my top performing shitcoins this year


Sounds like when the stimulus money hits the whales are going to go to town for one last hurrah then. Putting my previous gains I made on this junk at 1.17 back in at .98. Lets see what happens.

*edit*

Well this has been a fun 24 hours. I am gon a call it even. This one is retarded.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Nov 25, 2021)

I sold my MANA stack but once I saw what all the gaming cryptos were doing thanks to Zuckerbergs metaverse plan. I piled into GALA at 38 cents.

Really glad I did as it looks like all the gaming cryptos are pumping.


----------



## irishAzoth (Nov 25, 2021)

bought at .60 loving it!


----------



## DamnWolves! (Nov 25, 2021)

Yik said:


> I was genuinely curious about how it worked and manifested as a financially driven landscape.


You need to move out of the basement and get a job. Dad says he isn't gonna pay for your cellphone bill anymore.


----------

